# Whats your favorite beverage?



## Fangcor (Feb 10, 2008)

So whats your favorite beverage?

Mine is :


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Milk and orange soda!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Iced Cappuccinos!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Iced tea


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

pepsi


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

cold water


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Milk.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

:yes


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Colombian coffee for me.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Caffeine-free Coke


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

A cold bottle of beer.aaah perfect!


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

quality green tea, coffee, and red wine


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

jchildr said:


> :yes


nice............... t-shirt lol. I liked Dr.Pepper once upon a time. But now water is all I do. Cold water.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Water, Pepsi(caffeine free), cappuccino...


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

I love Vanilla Coke & Cherry Coke but they're bad for me so I haven't had one in months. :sigh


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

cold water for me too


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Pepsi, cherry coke


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

seanybhoy said:


> A cold bottle of beer.aaah perfect!


 :ditto


----------



## taglog7 (Dec 26, 2007)

anything that as cream like Italian soda


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Water.

And I have one of those instant breakfast type things every day (although not for breakfast). A lot of nutrients to be had in those.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

margarita


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Orange Juice - a staple for me, I drink a glass or 2 everyday. Good for your immune system and good for your mind  It makes me feel sharper.

I don't drink much soda (less than once a month). If I do then I generally go for Mountain dew.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mountain Dew ftw!


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

haven't had it in awhile but on my mind right now Cream Soda


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

rn : bolthouse farms cherry juice.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lemonade


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Hot water.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Orange lucozade


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Monster Absolutely Zero


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Sangria


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Cold water from the fridge. *high fives the people who said that too*

To all the people liking to get high on caffeine, it causes an adrenalin rush, which feels like anxiety. Enjoy~


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lately ice tea. Giving up diet coke for the 100th time. Hey, I keep trying that's what counts... :clap


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

Bubble Tea,


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

hot: black coffee, americano, plain tea (most kinds)

cold: bubble tea, ginger ale, rum and coke, coffee stout, green juices, orange juice (no pulp), soy milk, milkis and sacsac.

I would say I drink mostly coffee, tea and water. Usually unsweetened, only drink sweet drinks occasionally.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

For years it's been Diet Pepsi. Lately, I've been slowly transitioning to carbonated water with natural flavoring. I can't just go cold turkey from fizzy drinks. I found sparkling water with natural coconut flavoring. Which is delicious and satisfying when ice cold. 

Ideally, it would be plain old purified water but I have always had a strong dislike of plain water.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

a cold dry cider in the summer !! or a full fat coke in a glass with loads of ice, maybe a chilled um bongo


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Stella?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

yeah, stella or kronenburg 1664 for a night out


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Coke e kola


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Horchata and ice blended coffee drinks.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Iced green tea with lemon.
Iced black tea with lemon.
Iced coffee. 
Diet coke.
Iced water. 

Pretty much, nothing that's hot.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

coffee/iced coffee 
pepsi max


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Depends on the time of day, season, and what the weather is like outside.


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

water, sparkling water, milk, soda, hi-c


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Ayran. A Turkish drink made with yoghurt, water and salt.


----------



## MonkeyMan213 (Apr 11, 2018)

Sprite/Root Beer


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Water and almond milk


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

effervescent tablet with flavor in cold water and goatmilk

liquorice tea


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

purdeys vitamin rejuvination drink - nicked a can off my sister, mmmm


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

slushies

kool aid

gatorade

i'm a kid still i guess

i really like slushies, any flavor

and popsicles. i'll eat the whole box in a day.


----------

